# New Video Guys & Gals--* Wind Warning*



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys, my new video. Sorry for the wind. It is insane here.

Hey All, New Video. Sorry * Wind Warning* Please Like Subscribe and Comment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My advice is to delete that from your YouTube account. It hurts your brand.

A decent camera with a shotgun mic covered with one of these:
Shotgun Wind Protection | B&H Photo Video

Rather than walking and talking, set it up on a tripod, and have the ocean to your back. This way, your audience can see you and the waves and hear what you are saying.

I use an Aputure shotgun mic and a Rebel camera.

Hope this helps and good luck with building your channel!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea deleting now


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea deleting now


You got a head start on me, though. I have a face for radio and a voice for print. :21:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hahaha no worries..... I have to post something soon... i came across something real weird by my house


----------

